
TempleOS Flight Simulator and FPS Video - TempleOSV409
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYBLxYEITo
======
analognoise
This is really amazing work.

------
jpeg_hero
We love you Terry.

------
jason_slack
I am always impressed by your work, Terry. Truly motivational for me. Thank
you.

------
TempleOSV409
The Temple Operating System

[http://www.templeos.org](http://www.templeos.org)

[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Demo/Games/EagleDive.html](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Demo/Games/EagleDive.html)

[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Demo/Games/CastleFrankenstein.htm...](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Demo/Games/CastleFrankenstein.html)

GrFillTri0()

[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Adam/Gr/GrPrimatives.html#l1397](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Adam/Gr/GrPrimatives.html#l1397)

